# [RISOLTO] Errore ati-drivers:  CONFIG_PCI_MSI disabled

## devi

Ho appena finito di installare xorg-x11 e provo ad installare ati-drivers ma si pianta ed esce questo errore:

```
ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11 failed: CONFIG_PCI_MSI disabled
```

.

Per me è arabo. Come posso risolvere?Last edited by devi on Thu Feb 11, 2010 12:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## devi

Risolto! 

Da terminale 

```
# nano /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 ed impostare 

```
CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y
```

----------

## Onip

per queste cose è meglio andare nella dir dei sorgenti

```
# cd /usr/src/linux
```

e utilizzare l'utility apposita

```
# make menuconfig
```

in quanto potrebbero esserci dipendenze da altre voci o conflitti di cui tener conto.

per trovare la voce basta premere / e apparirà la schermata di search

----------

## bandreabis

piccolo problema, non esiste CONFIG_PCI_MSI

io provo a crearlo da zero. tanto è un test.

----------

## ago

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> piccolo problema, non esiste CONFIG_PCI_MSI
> 
> io provo a crearlo da zero. tanto è un test.

 

```
amd64box ~ # grep MSI /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y
```

  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ma è solo per AMD64?

----------

## bandreabis

up?

----------

## djinnZ

 *CONFIG_PCI_MSI help wrote:*   

> Depends on: PCI [=y] && ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI [=y]
> 
> Selected by: AMD_IOMMU [=y] && X86_64 [=y] && PCI [=y] && ACPI [=y]

 A quel che ricordo vale per tutte le x86 ma non mi torna in mente quale precisa combinazione lo disabilita (local apic mi pare ma sto andando a vento) ed ora non ho voglia di andarlo a cercare. Ma inizierei dalla sezione processor type del menu.

Cerca un poco avrai disabilitato qualcosa di troppo.

----------

